#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  The Pursuers

## Euclestia

I wasn't sure where to put this, so forgive me if it is in the wrong spot. I figured it fit in a bit here.
Alright, so I have quite a few run-ins with a group of spirits who call themselves the Pursuers. They can be in the category of demons, I suppose. They have attacked me multiply times, one time me provoking them because they would not leave me be. I am just wondering if anyone has heard of any spirit make reference to them or have been contacted by one. Or the Yanish. Thanks.

----------

